# Heki Airquad roof light



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I need to replace the cover of my front Heki Mini as it's become cracked and I've no idea why this has happened.

Replacement lids are about £80 to £90 when the whole unit is only about £100.

This got me thinking about buying the new Dometic Airquad vent.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dometic-Mini-Heki-Airquad-Light/dp/B004N6ZYL2

I've always been worried when leaving the Mini open when we go out just in case it rains especially as it is above the bed. The Airquad gets round this.

Anyone got one and how good is it?

How easy is to remove the existing Mini, it appears to be stuck down with either sealing mastic tape or Sikafix or similar.

Richard


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

A friend of ours fitted one last year, she likes it, but I can't say I do. Trouble is when it rain the water tends to splash up under the roof light and then drip in, having said that it's the same for all the roof lights. For me it doesn't open enough in hot weather, still yer pays yer money ect.

Wobby


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

That's good feedback. It's difficult to see how far it does open from the diagram.

The splashing up is less of a problem than having the old Mini open as you would get direct fall.

We did have a similar sort of vents in our old 1990's Bailey caravan but they don't seem to be fitted nowadays.

Richard


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

What I can tell you is that it will opens straight up about 200mm 8" in real money! or you can lift back or front only so it's on the tilt.

Hope that's of some help.

Wobby


----------

